# Is Lang signed yet?



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Have the Hornets signed James Lang yet? Are they going to? What do they think of him so far?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> Have the Hornets signed James Lang yet? Are they going to? What do they think of him so far?


_Hornets second round draft pick James Lang must earn a spot on the roster before he'll be guaranteed a rookie contract...

_

James Lang's situation with the Hornets


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

He will be lucky to see the active roster this year. Project with a capital P!


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Well, that sucks, I mean you already have 14 players under contract, what are the chances you'll sign a 15th? I don't know why but I've just got a good feeling about this kid and I'll feel really bad if no one gives him a shot.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

he will get his shot in due time


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

He'll wind up with some team -- any draftable HS kid will get picked up by someone.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I hope so, he's not some idiot like Lenny Cooke, and he CAN play, he proved that at the pre-draft camp in Chicago where he was arguably one of the top 5 players there and was the only high schooler. I know it will take time but I had hoped he'd get signed by the Hornets, since that's not looking good I hope SOMEONE picks him up in a hurry.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

It would be foolish for the Hornets not to sign Lang. There's potential written all over the guy. 

I think the Hornets will see this and sign him for sure. If they don't they need to kick themselves in the hind quarters. :upset:


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Hope your right Baron, before the draft I was saying any team that picks him up in the 2nd round is going to get a steal.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

I to am surprised he wasn't signed yet. I say pick him up with the 15th roster spot. The Hornets have the most veteran-aged team in the East and Lang can be an insurance pick-up just in case. Mashburn, PJ, Wesley, Lynch, and Rooks have all been in the league 11 years. Augmon for 13! Just in case injuries occur (And I truly hope not), Lang can be the 3rd option behind Magloire and Rooks.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

He will either get the last spot, or he'll be going to Europe I'd assume.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Bass said Monday that second-round draft pick James Lang, 19, has accepted the team's offer and will report to camp next month in an attempt to earn a spot on the roster before he'll be offered a guaranteed rookie contract.
> 
> If Lang, 6 feet 10, 305 pounds, is cut in training camp, then he would be eligible to sign with another NBA team. He averaged 21 points and 14 rebounds last season at Central Park Christian School in Birmingham, Ala.


Link


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

They need to develope Lang because when they move to the west their going to need young big men to develope if they want to survive out west


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

tractor traylor wit less skills


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

well we signed him, will he make it through training camp without being cut? I seem to think he will.


PS- How can someone have less skills than Tractor? Impossible I say


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He is going to make the team.

http://www.nola.com/sports/t-p/index.ssf?/base/sports-5/106697695850470.xml


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

*Good Choice by Hornets*

This was a really good choice by the Hornets, this kid may take some patience and time but he's gonna be a good NBA contributor, they got a good one here and I'm really happy for the kid, he worked his butt off for this


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

Great news!

I'd like him to ride the IL all year, and let guys like PJ mentor him on how to play D, box out, and rebound. And Mash and Mags to mentor him on offense and posting up.

Lets just give him a few years of mentoring from the vets and see how he pans out!


----------



## Aloe (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm glad to see the Hornets finally signed him. I agree with everyone else who replied to this thread, he's got a lot of potential.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He will start season on IR


----------

